# Ruido fantasma en amplificador de audio de 1000 watios



## DJ TribaL (Mar 6, 2005)

Hola a todos, tengo el siguiente problema y me gustaría que me ayudaran a solucionarlo, ya que no he podido encontrar el daño.

Tengo una planta amplificadora de audio de 1000 watios rms McIntosh  la cual últimamente ha presentado un ruido rechinante en uno de los canales, que aparece y desaparece sin ninguna explicación, aunque el ruido es de baja intensidad no deja de ser un problema. 

Ya probe la tierra, y esta bien, probe las columnas y estan bien, todo parece indicar que el ruido proviene de la planta. Espero que alguien aquí en este foro tenga experiencia con estos equipos, y me de una orientación. No lo he mandado a reparar porque tengo idea de electrónica y se que yo mismo puedo hacerlo, el problema es que no se por donde empezar.

Saludos a todos, y gracias.


----------



## Nacho (Mar 7, 2005)

Esos ruidos “fantasmas” suelen aparecer cuando algun componente presenta una fuga, si no estoy mal los condensadores con fugas hacen ruidos de baja frecuencia y los semiconductores de alta.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 13, 2005)

Nacho estas en lo cierto, cuando el ruido es un golpeteo de baja frecuencia suele ser un condensador con fugas, cuando es un chasquido agudo es un semiconductor ruidoso. 

Para mi, el problema lo esta generando un transistor de potencia con fallas térmicas, en tu caso me imagino que esa planta amplificadora debe utilizar MOSFETs en paralelo. Para detectar el posible o los posibles MOSFETs con fallas debes aplicarle al componente, un cambio brusco de temperatura.

Ej. Con el amplificador funcionando a un nivel de volumen para el cual los transistores no se calienten, le aplicas a cada uno calor con el cautín o con la pistola, luego lo enfrías rápidamente con esos sprays de limpieza electrónica, si el transistor esta defectuoso generara el ruido.

Recuerda que debes hacer esto con cada transistor MOSFET del canal que esta presentando la falla.

Espero que te sirva este consejito.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## DJ TribaL (Mar 26, 2005)

muchachos ya resolvi el problema, encontre 3 de 8 mosfets con ruido, pero me surge una duda, que tan probable es que los otros seis mosfet se dañen?

Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

3 de 8 es un porcentaje muy alto, es posible que los otros mosfet estén por presentar el mismo problema, yo te sugeriría que los cambiaras todos. Te imaginas que en algún evento que estés amplificando comience ese extraño ruido.


----------



## DJ TribaL (Mar 26, 2005)

Uuyy no habia pensado en eso, me imagino a la gente chiflándome  por el ruido. y como no tengo reemplazo para ese amplificador entonces mejor me curo en salud


----------



## Marck (Jun 26, 2005)

Si y hasi tambien pienso yo que el sonido final mejoraria un poco talves casi inperseptible pero mejorara ya que unos transistores ya viejos no responden oscilan como unos nuevos.

P.D acaso no deberia de cambiar tambien algunos Operacionales para que quede como nuevo. Por que por lo visto tu si que le das trabajo al equipo este... saludos atte. Marck


----------



## pppppo (Ago 14, 2009)

muy buena la manera de detectar la falla del señor cuenca


----------

